# Solved: wamp unable to connect to localhost



## chanzhao (Mar 7, 2010)

Two days ago, I downloaded and installed the wamp. When I went to localhost, wamp page were there, a list of webpages from apache was there, mysql browser could be used. However it doesn't work now! Localhost comes out with blank page, the mysql browser error said, "cannot connect to mysql server on 'localhost'". There is no wamp icon on the taskbar too. Can any body help?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Restart wamp. If you restart your computer it should probably start automatically.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Also make sure that Skype isn't running as there is a port conflict between Skype and Wamp.


----------



## chanzhao (Mar 7, 2010)

I go to the wamp folder and run wampmanger.exe again, the connection comes back. However if I restart the computer, the localhost page is blank again. Is there any way I can set the execution auto so that it's always on as long as the computer is on? By the way, I don't have the Skype installed, therefore it won't be the cause.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Put a shortcut to the executable in your startup folder.


----------

